# Briggs MST Test



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

My local Briggs distributor has asked if I was interested in taking the MST test. I know that briggs offers a 4 day class for technitions to become "authorized", but I have never had the class. Is the MST test quite intensive or would a person need some pretty advanced training to pass the test? Don't want to spend the money if I don't have a chance. Thanks for all your help and advise.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

While the Briggs school would certainly help, it's not a prerequisite for sucessful completion. I would advise studying all the MST materials prior to the test.

Good Luck...


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks 30 year. I just found out that Brigggs has a textbool for thier classes. I am going to get the book and do some studying.


----------

